# Microsoft Smartglass



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

This is a fairly new app, so it may not be compatible with everyone's devices yet, but let me just say it's badass. If you own an Xbox 360, this is a must have app. You can completely control you're Xbox from your phone and its far easier to user than the controller is IMO. So its almost like a free controller. This doesn't apply to actual gaming controls, just navigation. You can also message your friends list from it.... Hello, swype for Xbox!

Anyway, i wasn't aware of this app until the other day... so i figured I'd share for those like me. I hope you enjoy it!

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

it is a great app, however I always have issues connecting it to my Xbox. sometimes I have to connect over 3g first and then connecting over WiFi finally works. its weird

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

That is odd. I don't have that issue personally. Its pretty new though so YMMV depending on your device i assume.

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

App posts not made by the original developer go in the Android general forum please.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, oopsy.

Can a moderator move this please?

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like its already been done. Thanks!

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Pathology said:


> Looks like its already been done. Thanks!
> 
> Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah that was me since you can't tell on tapatalk









I just leave a message after, since there's quite a few that mistake what the application forum is for


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Smarglass is the tits. It can be side-loaded onto tablets too. Its supposedly going to get extra functions for games in the future too (I'm picturing it being a borderlands 2 map without having to open it in-game)

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw with 4.2 gapps


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

yarly said:


> Yeah that was me since you can't tell on tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i misunderstood. I'll make sure top read the rules for forums when i decide to venture outside of the GNex area from now on lol









Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Smarglass is the tits. It can be side-loaded onto tablets too. Its supposedly going to get extra functions for games in the future too (I'm picturing it being a borderlands 2 map without having to open it in-game)
> 
> Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw with 4.2 gapps


That would be cool! I'd like top see a map for Halo 4 multiplayer that gives a live view of everything too, like my location and where and what weapons drop, etc.

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Pathology said:


> Yeah i misunderstood. I'll make sure top read the rules for forums when i decide to venture outside of the GNex area from now on lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries. I mostly only care personally about that one to keep content not made by developers out of there to keep the forum from being watered down.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I understand. I was a moderator on a gaming forum once. Tidiness is key!

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

